# New $100, got one?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

New $100 bill, I just got one today!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

lol i like your wallet more ! so rich! *.*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lmao, forget the bill. 

Ballin' wallet! Cash Money!!!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

they are pretty cool i got a few of these just after they came out, they are virtually indestructible. This kind of bill has been around for a while in Europe and Australia, ive made a decent amount of cash betting people they cant rip it. You should of placed it on top of the wallet to show the little "window" on it.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I cant wait for the other bills to be replaced with these, no more getting bad 20's from the bank machine.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

mrobson said:


> they are pretty cool i got a few of these just after they came out, they are virtually indestructible. This kind of bill has been around for a while in Europe and Australia, ive made a decent amount of cash betting people they cant rip it. You should of placed it on top of the wallet to show the little "window" on it.


Saw some at work on the first day it came out.
"I heard that these bills are resistant to everything. Stains, being crumpled..."
"Oh really?"
"Yeah, try it out"
*One handed crumple*
*Opens hand*
"Awww.........."


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

mrobson said:


> they are pretty cool i got a few of these just after they came out, they are virtually indestructible. This kind of bill has been around for a while in Europe and Australia, ive made a decent amount of cash betting people they cant rip it. You should of placed it on top of the wallet to show the little "window" on it.


wanna bet? of I can rip it?

I wanna double my bill, so I can buy Sig's tank


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Rip proof eh? I'm thinking if you gave me 30mins with it, it would be torn up in some way. I wonder if it can handle a cider block drag?

Question I wanna know is what's the fire resistance time on it?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Miku Miku wai wai *^_^;;* Cute wallet.


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

is it plastic made like the HK ten dollars?


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not a fan; its just more plastic that will eventually be burned. 

They don't uncrumple once they are folded also


----------

